# The catfish curse....



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

DIED yesterday.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

*I dont know if they taste so damn good because im hungry, or because it is the sweet taste of victory. *


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

*Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....*

I think I'll change my lunch plans for today and find me some deep fried goodness. I can almost smell it from that picture.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

What kinda cat and how big,Jesse?? Looks good on the plate anywho...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> What kinda cat and how big,Jesse?? Looks good on the plate anywho...


i got 3 blues yesterday in the kayak. one was 25 and i kept 2 that were twin 10lbers.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you hit up that secret spot?


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Ryan Y said:


> Did you hit up that secret spot?


and use the secret bait??


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

dont count unless they 30 pounds in va

nt bad for a carolina fish i spose

haha


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> dont count unless they 30 pounds in va
> 
> nt bad for a carolina fish i spose
> 
> haha


& ya dont wanna eat the Virginia ones, Somethin along the lines of Kepone, PCBS, Mercury & Do Not Eat advisories for blues over either 28 or 32 inches if im correct. :--| Nice kitties tho, bet they more fun in a yak. 

Storrs, is it only apply to blues, or all JR cats? 

Lock, they got advisories on eatin them rascals down there as well? kitty nuggets fried = delicious!! ya makin me hungry!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> dont count unless they 30 pounds in va
> 
> nt bad for a carolina fish i spose
> 
> haha


you know though chris, how me and catfish get along.

its game on for them fuggers now.(they taste good = its over)


and the fact that every mon/tues now (sicne its my days off) since i bought my boat has been 5-8ft and 25kts


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

too bad i didn't get a better photo of that one since the one above doesnt do it any justice. that fish looked like it had swallowed a regulation size nfl football and then some shad.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> too bad i didn't get a better photo of that one since the one above doesnt do it any justice. that fish looked like it had swallowed a regulation size nfl football and then some shad.


was definately full gut on er'


----------



## Gouranga (Oct 22, 2007)

noice! didn't realize that tarholes could fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work and great eatin.


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Im gonna make that north carolina cat look like a baby after i head up the Missouri river again. :beer::beer:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

EDMboarder said:


> Im gonna make that north carolina cat look like a baby after i head up the Missouri river again. :beer::beer:


all i heard was "bla bla bla i havnt fished in a year, bla bla bla"



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> all i heard was "bla bla bla i havnt fished in a year, bla bla bla"
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


 Relax Eric.. When you're my age Jesse will be say'n "bla bla bla" why you don't have to work and catch'n feesh while I'm workin???


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> Relax Eric.. When you're my age Jesse will be say'n "bla bla bla" why you don't have to work and catch'n feesh while I'm workin???


hopefull it will not be long and those will be 2 and the same for me. this winter will be a interesting time for me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice cats...them blues sure are good eating up to 10 lbs or so.


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

chris storrs said:


> dont count unless they 30 pounds in va
> 
> nt bad for a carolina fish i spose
> 
> haha





Sea2aeS said:


> & ya dont wanna eat the Virginia ones, Somethin along the lines of Kepone, PCBS, Mercury & Do Not Eat advisories for blues over either 28 or 32 inches if im correct. :--| Nice kitties tho, bet they more fun in a yak.
> 
> Storrs, is it only apply to blues, or all JR cats?
> 
> Lock, they got advisories on eatin them rascals down there as well? kitty nuggets fried = delicious!! ya makin me hungry!


That's true most guides guarantee a 30.

And, any under 5 pounds it okay to eat.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I reckon above the rapids in Richmond the cats are delicious. Don't think Kepone can swim uphil


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> I reckon above the rapids in Richmond the cats are delicious. Don't think Kepone can swim uphil


nor can them mysterious floating brown trouts you see around richmond :--| either way, its the james. I wouldnt eat anything out of it. im sure you know about the smallmouth kills up towards charlottesville on the james, oledirty


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I been wearing the channel cats out this summer on the Broad River and Parr Reservoir just out side of Columbia SC. Nothing bigger than 6 lbs and most in the 1.5 lb range but been catching a lot of em and that size is the best eating. Matter of fact gonna fry some up tonight

Switched from circles to kahles and I still get a lot of self sets but I can still watch that line slowly run off and give the rod a good yank to set the fish.

I have also been fishing in 10-15 feet of water with nothing but big juicy night crawlers and dipping them in menhaden oil. When I do that generally Mr Whiskers comes knocking within 10 mins :fishing:

PS;

Jessie love that small Malibu Yak. I got a tandem Malibu that me and the wife\friends\sons use and love it. I swear you cannot turn em over. I even took mine up to a wadeable trout river and floated the river and anchored the Mailbu and sat on the side with my feet dangling like i was sitting on a rock. Great fishing platforms


----------

